
Why does soap work so well on most viruses - vo2maxer
https://twitter.com/pallithordarson/status/1236549305189597189
======
forkexec
Polar molecules love them some encapsulation lipids on one side and water on
the other. Then, IIRC, doesn't either water attack the naked virus or the
virus becomes unprotected? I'm probably totally wrong.

EtOH hand sanitizer up to 70% strips away lipids too and the water content has
a synergistic effect. It'd be nice to know how that works. (Seems like a good
video project for Destin at SED.)

------
ohiovr
If soap is less bad for the environment and still really effective, why not
just spray a soapy solution around some areas where there it is safe to
property to do so?

------
pcvarmint
Better presentation than Twitter:

[https://www.targetliberty.com/2020/03/everything-you-
should-...](https://www.targetliberty.com/2020/03/everything-you-should-know-
about.html)

